# jhawkin1's transformation to cutting, bulking, and maintenance



## jhawkin1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am beginning an online journal to stay consistent in pursuing my goal in cutting body fat, maintaining muscle as much as I can and after I reach my body fat goal, bulking and REPEAT!

I currently am a 30-year old male.  Approximately 5'7" weighing in at 155.9 pounds.  I am currently around 14-15% BF and want to get down in the single digits.  I've started a FitDay account as well to keep up with my portioning.  

I have a wide variety of allergies which will make this a difficult task.  I am allergic to the following foods:  


Almonds
Cow's Milk
Oranges
Watermelon
Cheese
Peaches
Sesame
Wheat
Broccoli
Cocoa
Pears
Black Tea
Yeast
Cabbage
Coconut
Mustard
Chili Pepper
Black Walnuts
and Yogurt


I am also following a 4-day Cutting Weight-Bearing Split with NO CARDIO to hang onto as much lean muscle as possible.

Day 1:  Chest and Triceps
Day 2:  Back and Biceps
Day 3:  Shoulders
Day 4:  Legs


Any gluten free, dairy free people out there I would love to hear from you!  

Thanks,


jhawkin1


----------

